# Stagomantis Carolina defensive pose



## LauraMG (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess I'm good at making them angry! Wave food at them when they're not hungry and BOOM.....defensive mantis!




It's cute when they're little though


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 31, 2010)

You get all the wiley ones! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 31, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> You get all the wiley ones! &lt;_&lt;


I know! Either that or I'm just good at ticking them off


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2010)

Goodness, does the family act that way when dinner is served? :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 31, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Goodness, does the family act that way when dinner is served? :lol:


Sometimes.....


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought I would update now that he's gotten bigger. He still goes into defensive pose at the drop of a hat, so it's so easy to get a picture of him like this! :lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not messing with that guy.  

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

Eh, he's full of hot air! He has done this to me so many times, but has never once struck me or anything. He's just easily surprised! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool pics.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, he's got wings now! He's still just as jumpy, so it didn't take long to get a good view of this! He's only been an adult for like 3 days! :lol: 











His wings aren't all the way up in these, but he did go all out after I took the pictures because my finger scared him while he was sitting on my hand! Silly Manny....


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 20, 2010)

Oops, double post somehow!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

My male St. carolina has been adult since July 1st and has only once threat posed (as an adult), and only at a female. :lol: I don't know why he didn't want to do it, and I have tried to taunt him into doing it several times before introducing him to his mate. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 20, 2010)

likebugs said:


> My male St. carolina has been adult since July 1st and has only once threat posed (as an adult), and only at a female. :lol: I don't know why he didn't want to do it, and I have tried to taunt him into doing it several times before introducing him to his mate. :lol:


How funny! I have seen Manny throw up that defensive pose a total of 5 times in 48 hours! :lol: He's a feisty little thing


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2010)

My little Manty is so old and confident now after having mated twice, he will probably never threat pose again. :lol:


----------

